# Do your new tools need an offering of blood like mine do?



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

Every time I buy a new tool, I accidentally cut myself and bleed on it. After that, I never seem to have any problems with them. It's just the big tools, not a hammer or something. It's like the tool gods demand a sacrifice or something. So odd.
I got a new mini-lathe and used it for some pens and managed to not bleed on it. So when I got an unrelated cut, I ran to the tool and bled on it just to be sure.
Yeah, I'm nuts.
Anyone else have a similar curse?


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

My cabinetmaking teacher says if he doesent have a minor cut from something in the morning its going to be a bad day lol.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

"DRINK OF MY BLOOD, MY LITTLE MINIONS, AND CRAFT OFFERINGS OF WOOD UNTO ME!"


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Blood it happens


----------



## BeeJay (Sep 3, 2009)

T'is the baptism of the tool. Sooner or later, most tools bite, no matter how careful you are.


----------



## HebronLLC (Oct 11, 2009)

A coworker and I would play rock, paper, scissors in the morning to see who would have to cut themselves that day just so that we could have a good day.


----------



## rsmith71 (Jan 26, 2010)

It's not whether you'll get cut today, just how much will you bleed and on what tool or part you're making.


----------



## Gatsby1923 (Oct 22, 2009)

It seems to happen to me. As long as the cut is not caused by "stupid" it usually isn't too bad.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't use a branding iron to identify my projects. I just leave DNA samples.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

same here it happens to me too, if it's not a cut it's a real bad bump that hurts for awhile.


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

I know vampires are in vogue right now, but I didn't realize it extended to the workshop.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I know what you mean when you talk about the blood, but it seems to me, all my new tools like to be damaged a little bit on their first use. I'm not kidding. I think every single thing I've bought has been damaged in the first 24 hours they're in the shop. I'd go in to detail, but better not.


----------

